# Aal Montage unerreichbar für Krebse?



## wedelerangler798 (12. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
bei uns in der Elbe sind mehr als genug Krebse bzw. Wollhandkrabben welche zu gerne die würmer vom haken essen.
Gibt es eine Montage, in meinem fall für den aal, das der Krebs nicht mehr an den Wurm herrankommt?

mit freundlichen grüßen wedelerangler:vik:


----------



## LAC (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aal Montage unerreichbar für Krebse?*

Hallo, im Fließgewässer ist das ein Problem, du kannst mit Pose arbeiten damit der Köder im Mittelwasser angeboten wird - so betreibe ich die Angelei auf Aal an der Schleuse in Hvide Sande /DK , da sind auch reichlich Krabben und Strömung ist dort auch - suche mir jedoch Plätze aus, wo ein Kehrwasser ist. Es fluppt gut und Probleme mit Krabben kenne ich nicht.
 Bei einer Strömung, würde ich mit Grundblei und Pose arbeiten und den Köder / Tauwurm 2 m über Grund anbieten - kann aber sein, dass dann die Krabben die Schnur rauf krabbeln.
 Der Aal hat ja einen sehr guten Geruchsinn und er schwimmt auch im Mittelwasser, denn auf seiner Wanderung im Saragasso Meer, schwimmt der Aal am Tage in den Tiefen und in der Nacht im Oberflächenwasser.
 Und da ein Großteil des Aalbestandes mit Parasiten/Schwimmblasenwürmer befallen sind, war dieses u.a.auch ein Grund, daß der Aalbestand in den letzten Jahren bis zu 70 % zusammen gebrochen ist.  Inzwischen hat er sich etwas erholt.

 Ein Versuch solltest Du jedoch mal starten.
 LG


----------



## Klaus-a. (12. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aal Montage unerreichbar für Krebse?*

Probiere doch http://www.anglersmail.co.uk/uncategorized/best-rig-for-eel-fishing/diese mal aus.

Bei uns an der Ruhr funktioniert es.Brauche die Montage nicht wegen Krabben,aber Aal
habe ich so gefangen.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aal Montage unerreichbar für Krebse?*

fuer die elbe. 
120-150gram sargblei mit 1.5m Mundschnur. 
auf der Mundschnur einfach eine Auftriebperle von 12-15 mm oder groesser verwenden mit ca. 59cm vom Haken stoppen mit einem Stueck Fahrradventil. 2 mal die schnur dort durchziehen.


auf diese weise bietest den koeder ungefair 50-75cm vom grund .
die aale finden es und die krabben haben laenger zu tun.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Aal Montage unerreichbar für Krebse?*



Klaus-a. schrieb:


> Probiere doch http://www.anglersmail.co.uk/uncategorized/best-rig-for-eel-fishing/diese mal aus.
> 
> Bei uns an der Ruhr funktioniert es.Brauche die Montage nicht wegen Krabben,aber Aal
> habe ich so gefangen.



Naja in England werden in der Regel keine Aale zum Verzehr benutzt und in den letzten 3 Jahren sind Aale geschuetzt hier.
Jeder Aal muss zurueckgesezt warden.

Ich kann nur sagen es gibt hier AALE wie nichts gutes.

Habe so in einer Nacht 10-30. Davon koennte ich 10-15 mitnehmen. 
Als Man Aale noch entnehmen durfte war mein Rekord 68 Aale . Davon ca 40 gute ueber 1 pfund. habe diese nur paar mal im Jahr gezielt beangelt fuer die Rauechertonne. 
Leider darf ich diese nicht mehr gezielt beangeln und muss alle zuruecksetzen. :c

Aale sind in England eine Pest wie Krebse. Beim Matchangeln kannst die Angel alle 2 Minuten rausholen mit einem Aal dran.
Ich habe nur die groesseren mit kleinen Barschen(5cm) gezielt beangelt.


----------

